# I *HATE* UPS.



## LovePhotography (Nov 28, 2014)

Not working today, although lots of homework to do. But, Adorama had delivery of my Sigma 50 1.4 Art as being today through UPS. So, I went to the office, opened all the doors, turned on the lights, so clearly we could received inside delivery. So, it's 4 PM, still no delivery, so I check UPS tracking again. "Delivered 12:30 PM outside". Sure enough, the bastard had dropped it 3+ feet into our outdoor box (onto the hard concrete/steel floor) for when we're not at the office. Lazy bastard. Merry Christmas to you, too. If started to drop one of my cherished lens over three feet onto concrete (in boxing or not), it'd risk injury to dive onto the ground under it. I understand it was in a decent lens case. But the sudden deceleration can be good for it. Goll-dang it!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 28, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> Lazy bastard.



You probably would change your mind if you'd know how many deliveries these people have to do in what time. Around where I live, they are even forced to be self-employed to dump every risk onto them. Are you ready to pay double the delivery price for better service and working conditions? Right, I thought so - now we know the real culprit...


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 28, 2014)

Are you ready to pay double the delivery price for better service and working conditions? Right, I thought so - now we know the real culprit...
[/quote]

When we're talking about a fragile $900 piece of glass? You bet your ass I'd pay more for red carpet delivery. And, BTW, the mail delivery box is 3 FEET FROM THE OPEN FRONT DOOR and I sat here inside on a beautiful fall day for 7 hours trying to prevent this very occurance.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 28, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> When we're talking about a fragile $900 piece of glass? You bet your ass I'd pay more for red carpet delivery. And, BTW, the mail delivery box is 3 FEET FROM THE OPEN FRONT DOOR and I sat here inside on a beautiful fall day for 7 hours trying to prevent this very occurance.



It's not like I don't understand your pain, at least the failed delivery happens over here all the time. When I sit at home, waiting for the packet the guy just puts a sticker to the front door, claiming I wasn't there. And then I have to travel through the whole town to claim the package. After the weekend...

Doesn't whoever-you-ordered-from offer other delivery options? At least the online shops I have in mind usually have some kind of premium delivery, and more expensive might not only mean faster, but indeed better. 

The point I am trying to make is that "lazy" isn't the right adjective to use for a packet delivery job. I imagine lots of other words can be though of for the company though. If the guy hasn't the time to go 3 feet further, he seems to be on a tight schedule indeed.


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay, I realize he's not "lazy" in that he delivers a ton of weight everyday (for pretty good money from what I've heard), but still, he's not "lazy" in the absolute form of "welfare queen lazy". But, as a musician and amateur photographer, I have seen a HELL of a lot of equipment damaged over the years from these guys carelessly and thoughtlessly throws this stuff around. The packages look like they dragged them behind the truck, not in them. They sure as heck wouldn't throw their own stuff around like that. And the sticker on the door when the door was open, that happens all the time here, too. And our UPS and Post Office places are minimum 40 minute round trip if there's no line at the counter when you get there. Even if I send my staff member to get it it's $20/hr plus lost productivity. So, yeah, I'd pay more for fragile delivery. Better packaging would help, too, although this package had an air pillow on 5 of the 6 sides. But, since the weight was on the side where the air pillow wasn't odds are higher it fell on the unprotected side. I'm just kinda pissed. If I keep this lens, I always will wonder if it's loosened or damaged. And it would have taken 15 seconds to open the damn door and deliver it inside.


----------



## Ripley (Nov 28, 2014)

Congratulations on receiving your new lens, I hope everything is ok with it! Mine is still backordered.

As far as couriers go... no excuse is good enough. Charge more for your services, hire better employees, operate more efficiently, or do something. My compassion for the delivery personnel does not supersede my expectation of the service I'm paying the company to do. With that being said, I don't think they have to do anything more than drop it at the door unless you have signature confirmation... never the less, I understand your frustration!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2014)

I love UPS. The driver brings it to my front door and is always polite, even when times are busy. 

I get daily deliveries and pickups, and have for the past 14 years. They have never lost or damaged a package out of 10's of thousands.


----------



## hsbn (Nov 29, 2014)

First, the delivery guy didn't know what is inside the package.
Second, why didn't you sit somewhere by the door so we could see you. A lot of company did not turn off the light even if they're off.
Third, this is a holiday, the schedule is tight so nobody wants to look for a door bell, wait for someone to come (and most of the time nobody will come on a Friday after Thanksgiving).
Last but not least, it is the seller responsibility for not requesting direct signature on delivery. If the seller didn't think the product is important enough to request for it then what make you think the delivery guy will treasure your package.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 29, 2014)

My UPS driver gets bonus points in the winter. He will not risk driving the plowed driveway, so parks at the road and hikes in with the boxes- a 1/4 mile round trip. The FedEx driver has a 4WD pickup and can make it easily. Just the back roads to get here in the mountains is a test of will when it's snowing. I had a driver a couple years ago that was a coffee drinker, so I would leave a thermos of coffee & cups downstairs if I wasn't here. 
They are people just like us and have a big job ahead of them this Christmas season. Be nice.


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

It's all about the individual, true, each one represents the organization but I am very fortunate. Mine has had my route for years and goes out of his way each and every day for us. In fact he took a Weber Performer grill of mine to my deck in the back yard this last summer, right where I set it up. He'll get a gift card this Christmas you betcha.

My USPS mailcarrier is also an amazing person, 3 tours in Iraq, and still a sweet and gentle soul who goes the extra mile for us year after year.

But don't get me started on Fedex, they embody the Youtube stigma imo.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 29, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> the bastard had dropped it 3+ feet into our outdoor box (onto the hard concrete/steel floor) for when we're not at the office.



Why do you have such a box? If I were expecting a delivery I would put a note on the door not to put the package in the box. Or I would put padding over the concrete/steel floor

I hope your lens is OK.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 29, 2014)

Hahaha - and all the ghosts of long-deceased B&M camera shops go howling with laughter into the night....


----------



## pwp (Nov 29, 2014)

Ditto Mt Spokane...I've always had prompt, courteous service from UPS. 
OP, that's tough for you but almost certainly a "blip" on the radar.

If your delivery was properly packaged, a three foot drop is in all likelihood nothing to be concerned about. Does your delivery box need a re-design? Enjoy the lens! Great choice.

-pw


----------



## cpsico (Nov 29, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> Not working today, although lots of homework to do. But, Adorama had delivery of my Sigma 50 1.4 Art as being today through UPS. So, I went to the office, opened all the doors, turned on the lights, so clearly we could received inside delivery. So, it's 4 PM, still no delivery, so I check UPS tracking again. "Delivered 12:30 PM outside". Sure enough, the bastard had dropped it 3+ feet into our outdoor box (onto the hard concrete/steel floor) for when we're not at the office. Lazy bastard. Merry Christmas to you, too. If started to drop one of my cherished lens over three feet onto concrete (in boxing or not), it'd risk injury to dive onto the ground under it. I understand it was in a decent lens case. But the sudden deceleration can be good for it. Goll-dang it!


I know it wasn't how you wanted the delivery to go but it sounds like the driver followed established practices. Where you honestly easy to see or find inside the office? Was the parking lot empty enough for a reasonable person to conclude the office was closed. Sometimes a moment of planning can save hours of worry. I bet a simple call to the 800 number or communication to anyone at UPS to alert them that "although the office is closed, I will be there to get an important package" would have changed the out come.
The policy is to leave packages in the box if the office is closed, well the office was closed


----------



## tpatana (Nov 29, 2014)

hsbn said:


> First, the delivery guy didn't know what is inside the package.
> Second, why didn't you sit somewhere by the door so we could see you. A lot of company did not turn off the light even if they're off.
> Third, this is a holiday, the schedule is tight so nobody wants to look for a door bell, wait for someone to come (and most of the time nobody will come on a Friday after Thanksgiving).
> Last but not least, it is the seller responsibility for not requesting direct signature on delivery. If the seller didn't think the product is important enough to request for it then what make you think the delivery guy will treasure your package.



This +1

I know I'm always nervous when I have something that magnitude coming, like 5D3 or 70-200 2.8 IS II. Most of the time they don't ring my doorbell, sometimes they do.

But that's quite low blaming the delivery guy when he's probably doing his best to make the rounds during his shift. Think the other way, if he'd stop to ring the bell at each door and wait if someone comes, he'd deliver maybe 20% less packages. Would you be happy if your lens didn't come today because of the other customers slowing him down, and instead you'd get your lens on Monday?

Same thing with e.g. restaurant workers or grocery store people. Most of them work harder than I do, so I don't understand why people are mean to them just because they have such jobs. You never know their situation either, maybe student making few extra bucks after school, or single mom working 3 jobs. Little smile and kindness can go long way, being angry and bitter won't help anyone.


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 29, 2014)

I love the various delivery services. I keep getting packages that I didn't order. You'd think they'd want them back, but... it takes most of them about two weeks for them to actually pick something back up. At one point, I wrote FedEx a snarky letter saying that because they hadn't picked up the package after a week, I had placed the package in the street, and if they wanted it intact, they should pick it up before everybody gets home from work.... It still took about four more days *after* that message....

I'll give OnTrac some credit. Even though they misdeliver with about the same frequency, at least they pick up their packages the day I call....


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 29, 2014)

I know it's the kind of thing we all cringe at just thinking about it, but if the lens performs as expected, just relax and enjoy it.

In all likelihood, that 3+ foot drop onto your concrete porch was just the final -- and far from the worst -- landing it encountered during it's eventful trip from your vendor to your address. It was probably dropped, tossed, thrown and possibly even kicked all along the way.

We get great service in our rural community from our local UPS driver, and he even stops to chew the fat for a couple of minutes when he's not jammed up. But there's a reason why some people pronounce "UPS" with a long "U" (like "oops!")...


----------



## sanj (Nov 29, 2014)

He should not have done what he did.

You should not have a 3ft drop where the delivery was made. Reduce the drop or put some padding where packages may drop in future.

Congratulations on your new lens.


----------



## lescrane (Nov 29, 2014)

the subject caught my eyes. 

Last week I sat home waiting for a large package. very large. I live on top floor of elevated bldg. Nothing. I go down to get my mail. package is not even in the lobby, it's sitting at entrance of blgd. unsecured. No one even rang the bell.

So, the question is: Is this the fault of the driver? UPS? Amazon??? I don't know but there's no excuse at all . I don't want to here how hard the drivers work. We all work hard. They are unionized and make good wages. UPS-- they are top 500 company, they should ensure quality control. Amazon..same. 

I also don't get the "well, how much do you want to pay for shipping" comments. I make a deal w/seller: they will deliver package to me, in good shape. They decide $$, I decide to pay it. I rent a private, attended mailbox for most of my deliveries so I don't have to deal w/this crappy service. I just didn't want to get a hernia loading the big pckg into my car, so I got one taking it up from my lobby instead.lol.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 29, 2014)

If the lens is damaged you can return it. I doubt it is though. If you ordered it from a reputable dealer (like Adorama or B&H) they package these things very well. It will get more banging about in your camera bag than it did during delivery.

Most delivery services have an option to pick it up at their location. Fed-Ex allows you to pick it up at the nearest Kinkos/Fed Ex, which is the option I usually choose because it's far more convenient than waiting for the delivery. I can do the pickup on my schedule, not theirs.

Surely there are more important things in life to complain about.


----------



## infared (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry to be cynical (well not really). Let's be realistic. The treatment it got in the trucks it traveled in and the sorting facilities was as bad or worse than your drop box. Any of my shippers usually package things decently and the packaging from the factory is very protective. I think you are over-reacting big time. If you are having this much anguish over the delivery wait till you check the AF on that lens...THAT could cause heart failure! I had to send my first one back to B&H...the second one was very good and just needed a little tweaking on the dock. Hope you got a winner!
Now...you should never do what I did today...I ordered a VERY expensive lens and TC1.4x Kit(twice as expensive as the Sigma 50 Art), for my Micro4/3rds camera from Osaka, Japan! I did this for two reasons. The lens is a new release here in the US and cannot be had in the states for months and I actually (unbelievably), am saving $70 by ordering it from Osaka! Go figure? I am not concerned at all about the long trip...I do this all the time with camera bodies and lenses and have never had a problem.
I am sure that your lens was totally unfazed during the shipping. Don't sweat this, there are actually things in life to get upset about.


----------



## Tsuru (Nov 29, 2014)

I normally try to avoid using UPS within Canada but I've had really good experiences within the US.
That being said I must have the laziest delivery driver assigned to my route recently.
I've had two parcels scheduled to arrive in the last week. On both cases the parcels were less than one pound each and small enough to fit in a mailbox with ease. In both cases someone was home and within 15 feet of the front door. No loud music on, expecting a knock on the door at any time. No knock ever came but there was a delivery slip on the wall by the mail box. Sounds like par for the course so far but here's the real kicker. My wife was looking out the front window when the driver pulled up. He got out of the vehicle with *THE SLIP IN HIS HAND.* He didn't even bring the parcel out of the vehicle. My wife wanted to see what would happen so she let him go to the door and then walk back to the vehicle. She apparently went out the front door to accost him but he had run back to the van so quickly he had driven away before she could catch him.
I'd complain to UPS but I've done it in the past and they really don't seem to care.


----------



## WillThompson (Nov 29, 2014)

You should read the UPS minium packaging requirements. All packages must be packaged as to survive a 6 foot drop by the shipper.

3 feet is nothing if properly packaged.

Remember the conveyer belt is 6 feet off of the sorting center floor and when they have a backup some packages do fall to the floor thus the spec.

It is the shippers responsibility to package properly.

I have had fedex home change status to note left without ever leaving there depot.

Best to know your driver and there cell #, that way you do not have to wait just meet them and go home early.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 29, 2014)

Long long time ago I had awesome experience with UPS. I was expecting a package, but I was also leaving for a trip the same day when it was supposed to arrive. I really really wanted to get the package before the trip, but the usual UPS time at my building was after I already had to leave for airport.

So the morning when it said it's out for delivery, I called the local office. I explained the situation, so they checked their machine, gave the truck ID number and rough scheduled route it was driving. They also let the driver know about that.

I jumped in my car, drove along the route and quite soon found the correct truck. When it made it's next stop, I drove next to it and told I was here for my package their office had called about. He handed me the package, I thanked and drove off to airport.

Happy ending.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 29, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Are you ready to pay double the delivery price for better service and working conditions?


Lets take a somewhat different approach: default delivery to a logistics station strategically placed at a crossing of high volume public transport and easy car access.

Taking a slight detour after work or during conveniently scheduled activities would easily beat chasing down some random person in the neighborhood, driving to some backwater location or taking a day off to avoid the former troubles without certainty it will actually work.

At the current state of affairs not having your package delivered could even be offered as a premium service.
On the upside - the parcel services here do their best to keep brick and mortar stores alive.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lawliet said:


> Taking a slight detour after work or during conveniently scheduled activities would easily beat chasing down some random person in the neighborhood, driving to some backwater location or taking a day off to avoid the former troubles without certainty it will actually work.



True, but in my crowded area (central Berlin) the problem is time - ring the bell, wait for the person to come down the stairs (or climb them yourself), take the signature, get back. Just dumping a "didn't meet you" postcard takes 15 seconds, the real deal 2-3 minutes.



Lawliet said:


> Lets take a somewhat different approach: default delivery to a logistics station strategically placed at a crossing of high volume public transport and easy car access.



You've got this in German towns: there are automated delivery stations, parcels get put in, you get there, type in your secret code and get your parcel 24/7. I don't use it as it's a job killer and jobs are scarce enough around here.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 29, 2014)

A good lesson can be learned here....Leave a politely written note for delivery people if the package is fragile/valuable.


----------



## sanj (Nov 29, 2014)

You've got this in German towns: there are automated delivery stations, parcels get put in, you get there, type in your secret code and get your parcel 24/7. I don't use it as it's a job killer and jobs are scarce enough around here.

I personally think this is a brilliant idea.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 29, 2014)

i love UPS. i've never had a single problem, my delivery guy is super awesome, my tracking numbers always work(unlike post office codes that simply say, yeah, something was sent). I've bought tons of goods, and sold just as much without a issue. I use UPS for the av/photography stuff i've sold on ebay all around the world. sold to places i cant even spell or pronounce, and it's always found it's mark without error.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 29, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> Not working today, although lots of homework to do. But, Adorama had delivery of my Sigma 50 1.4 Art as being today through UPS. So, I went to the office, opened all the doors, turned on the lights, so clearly we could received inside delivery. So, it's 4 PM, still no delivery, so I check UPS tracking again. "Delivered 12:30 PM outside". Sure enough, the bastard had dropped it 3+ feet into our outdoor box (onto the hard concrete/steel floor) for when we're not at the office. Lazy bastard. Merry Christmas to you, too. If started to drop one of my cherished lens over three feet onto concrete (in boxing or not), it'd risk injury to dive onto the ground under it. I understand it was in a decent lens case. But the sudden deceleration can be good for it. Goll-dang it!



I had a UPS worker trip and drop a new 24L box about 3 feet to the ground. It was 100% fine though, they are generally packed to withstand falls.


----------



## Houndog (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree that UPS should do a better job. I ordered a 24-105 lens from Adorama. I found it on my front steps, in plain view from the street with the Adorama label broadcasting "camera stuff". Next morning. No doorbell, nothing to tell us to look. Fortunately, I am an early riser and found it when I went for the newspaper.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Nov 29, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> Okay, I realize he's not "lazy" in that he delivers a ton of weight everyday (for pretty good money from what I've heard), but still, he's not "lazy" in the absolute form of "welfare queen lazy". But, as a musician and amateur photographer, I have seen a HELL of a lot of equipment damaged over the years from these guys carelessly and thoughtlessly throws this stuff around. The packages look like they dragged them behind the truck, not in them. They sure as heck wouldn't throw their own stuff around like that. And the sticker on the door when the door was open, that happens all the time here, too. And our UPS and Post Office places are minimum 40 minute round trip if there's no line at the counter when you get there. Even if I send my staff member to get it it's $20/hr plus lost productivity. So, yeah, I'd pay more for fragile delivery. Better packaging would help, too, although this package had an air pillow on 5 of the 6 sides. But, since the weight was on the side where the air pillow wasn't odds are higher it fell on the unprotected side. I'm just kinda pissed. If I keep this lens, I always will wonder if it's loosened or damaged. And it would have taken 15 seconds to open the damn door and deliver it inside.



15 seconds times 400 packages a day. 1 hour and 40 minutes he'd prefer to be with his family.


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 29, 2014)

_Not surprised._


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 29, 2014)

A couple of suggestions

1. Whenever I order something high value like a camera body or lens, I set the delivery up to pick it up in person at the local UPS or FedEx facility, depending on how it is coming. Yes, it requires a little more work on my part to drive there and stand in line, but that way I don't take any chances.

2. Did it ever occur to you to hand write a notice on a piece of paper - "Please deliver packages inside" - and stick it on the front of your drop box?

3. Unless the package was clearly marked "Fragile, Handle With Care" or some similar notice, how the hell is he supposed to know? You're the one that put a parcel drop box with a 3-foot drop on to concrete/steel in front of your business for exactly this purpose, and now your pissed that the delivery service used it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 29, 2014)

WillThompson said:


> You should read the UPS minium packaging requirements. All packages must be packaged as to survive a 6 foot drop by the shipper. 3 feet is nothing if properly packaged. Remember the conveyer belt is 6 feet off of the sorting center floor and when they have a backup some packages do fall to the floor thus the spec.



Good point there, I don't know the specs of the delivery service I use but remembering my dslr and lens packages, you could have played football with them. Some stuff is even ridiculously over-packeged, I received a roll of black aluminium foil wrapped in 15cm of bubble packages :-> ... probably due to standard package sizes.

But probably as there's a trend towards cheaper rip-off gear like the Yongnuo copy of Canon's 50/1.4, packaging might also suffer. If they calculate with saving every ct on production, they'll also cut corners on delivery. But then, the manufacturer is to blame, not the delivery service.


----------



## Sella174 (Nov 29, 2014)

I read rants like in this thread and always think two things: if you people ever dealt with the South African Post Office, then you would not complain evermore; and how lucky we are with the service by the South African Post Office, compared to what you get from your postal services.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

*I realize you were frustrated about wasting your day but I don't think UPS is to blame**.

I *LOVE* UPS.

My driver even gave me his personal cell phone number. I'm self employed out of the house and he'll call me or even take my calls on his personal cell to help deliver a package. He hauls ass.

In general, UPS ROCKS for me. I realize that everyone has a different experience but my driver knows I appreciate him. I don't expect him to read my mind. I put up a note (to any carrier) if I need the package and I'm in and out that day or a send my UPS guy a text. I HELP THEM HELP ME.

In your case, I gotta say that it's not the driver's fault that you have a 3ft drop onto concrete. Fix that dude! Add a sloping ramp to a padded box. Put up a note if the delivery is that important.

I don't want to wait longer to get my packages because the driver must waste his time handling other high maintenance people. UPS and FedEx (not USPS) work extremely hard to improve efficiency, tracking and save time to get packages delivered fast and safely. (USPS couldn't care less.)

And the package likely had to endure worse treatment during the journey than at your door. It's up to the shipper to ensure no damage occurs, not the carrier. When I open packages, I get mad at the shipper, not the carrier. Poor packaging is the reason things arrive damaged.*


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 29, 2014)

Just about every computer, camera, monitor, etc bought in the US is treated about the same before it goes to retail. If not worst. For a short time I worked a Comp USA. DHL delivered TVs in the back of a pickup. If it was raining the delivery guy may put a tarp on it or he may not. 

I would not worry about it unless the box is crushed, opened, etc. If it does not work send it back. I usually have more trouble with FedEx. UPS consistently shows up 5:00pm or latter. Fedex can show up anytime.


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I realize I could've done more. And, when I wrote this, I was pissed off for having wasted 3/4ths of my day with a bad outcome anyway. Padding in the box... gonna happen. Note on the box- I should have done it. And we get a lot of UPS stuff at our office, almost always inside. I thought that turning all the lights on, opening doors and parking in front would let him know the office was open. All he had to do was pull on the door. Adorama packs well, but in this case, one side of the box had no air pillow. But all the padding in the world doesn't change the rate of deceleration. The lens does make a noise like something is slightly moving when I lightly shake it, but I don't know if that is normal , and the lens seems to take pics okay although I have not pixel peeped yet. Adorama (and all others should put "fragile" on all their strapping tape and boxes, although I doubt if the delivery guy cares, or takes the time to read them and be somewhat gentle with packages so labeled. 
I guess I am just sensitized because I have received SO MANY technical items (Yamaha PA mixing boards, etc.) where the package had almost disintegrated by the time it arrived. PA speakers where hunks of plywood were missing out of a $2500 JBL cabinet, legs on a steel piano bench bent, etc., etc., etc... I do a good job at work, even when nobody is looking, or it doesn't matter. If you don't want to do the job enough to do it well, do something else. 
And they don't make 400 stops in one day. LOL. That's one every 90 seconds.


----------



## Sella174 (Nov 29, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> If you don't want to do the job enough to do it well, do something else.



Most times there isn't something else ... 

Back to the topic, sort of. As someone who regularly sends things through the post, as well as receiving things through the post, I have learned that post office proof packing is a martial art of sorts and double-wall corrugated boxes your primary weapon.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> But all the padding in the world doesn't change the rate of deceleration.



Actually, it changes the effective deceleration because it prevents a 2nd impact which is worse than the initial impact. Just consider the high school physics lab where you package and drop an egg off the roof...



LovePhotography said:


> I guess I am just sensitized because I have received SO MANY technical items (Yamaha PA mixing boards, etc.) where the package had almost disintegrated by the time it arrived.



Again, if something is being shipped that can suffer damage due to transit impacts and bumps, it should be packaged accordingly. It's not the carriers' fault if the item isn't packaged to protect it adequately. I have always assumed a package I ship will be dropped at least 6 feet onto concrete in a shipping hub warehouse conveyor system.


----------



## infared (Nov 29, 2014)

Interesting...Just to put your mind at ease..my Sigma 50mm Art...has like a muffled rattle inside when I shake it.
Nothing like a loose part or anything like that...feels like a large part of the lens is moving inside with a buffer. Maybe it has something to do with the AF. Don't know.
I would definitely do a critical focus test on your lens with a tripod at varying distances. Almost everyone, including myself needed to fine-tune the lens for better results, which I think is essential with that wonderful sliver of DOF.
Enjoy the lens.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Nov 29, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> Well, I realize I could've done more. And, when I wrote this, I was pissed off for having wasted 3/4ths of my day with a bad outcome anyway. Padding in the box... gonna happen. Note on the box- I should have done it. And we get a lot of UPS stuff at our office, almost always inside. I thought that turning all the lights on, opening doors and parking in front would let him know the office was open. All he had to do was pull on the door. Adorama packs well, but in this case, one side of the box had no air pillow. But all the padding in the world doesn't change the rate of deceleration. The lens does make a noise like something is slightly moving when I lightly shake it, but I don't know if that is normal , and the lens seems to take pics okay although I have not pixel peeped yet. Adorama (and all others should put "fragile" on all their strapping tape and boxes, although I doubt if the delivery guy cares, or takes the time to read them and be somewhat gentle with packages so labeled.
> I guess I am just sensitized because I have received SO MANY technical items (Yamaha PA mixing boards, etc.) where the package had almost disintegrated by the time it arrived. PA speakers where hunks of plywood were missing out of a $2500 JBL cabinet, legs on a steel piano bench bent, etc., etc., etc... I do a good job at work, even when nobody is looking, or it doesn't matter. If you don't want to do the job enough to do it well, do something else.
> And they don't make 400 stops in one day. LOL. That's one every 90 seconds.



It was meant exaggerate a point and let's be honest if they knocked and waited for every customer it'd be a lot more than 15 seconds each. 

According to their website they deliver 16.9 million packages and documents a day. They have a fleet of just over 96,000 vehicles. That equates to 170+ packages and documents a day per vehicle.


----------



## Nethawk (Nov 29, 2014)

I got no sticker or anything else with my photo gear purchase, just a claim that the driver showed up and nobody was home. I was here all day. I got in touch with UPS and met the driver for my pickup (I wanted the new lens for Thanksgiving holiday photos) on Wednesday. When I asked the driver he claimed that he had a lot of stops today and it was difficult for him to turn around in my driveway. I filed a formal complaint due to both incompetence and the lie.


----------



## windsorc (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your problems but I love UPS. My delivery guy is great and I've never had an issues with them.


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like UPS would love to see all these positive remarks!


----------



## RGF (Nov 30, 2014)

Personally I agree - UPS leaves a lot to be desired. I have had good to great experiences with our local UPS and Fed Ex delivery agents. UPS as a company leaves me cold. Especially when I need to go pick up a package - that is a real nightmare.

Today a cap arrived from Arc'teyx. $30 item. I had go to a local pick up location since I was not home to sign for it.

If the shipper had requested signature (you would have to have paid for it), then the package would not have been dropped in the delivery bin. Are you willing to pony up the extra $ for signature.


----------



## Mr ep (Nov 30, 2014)

From what I have heard, UPS works as a franchise, so your local area may be very different from other local areas. Unfortunately, every where I have lived has featured an absolutely terrible UPS. FedEx has always delivered fast, friendly, and on time. If I have the choice--I pay for FedEx! The worst one for me was the UPS driver left a $1500 TV sitting on my doorstep (color picture of what was in the box faced out of course) despite requiring signature at time of delivery. He also delivered a one penny CD (+$2.99 for shipping from Amazon), but he left the infonotice for the CD so I had to drive to pick that up! 20 minutes each way, and 30 minutes for the bumbling idiot at their warehouse to find it (it was right in front, I even pointed to it and he said that was someone else's!).


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mr ep said:


> From what I have heard, UPS works as a franchise, so your local area may be very different from other local areas.



Franchise doesn't mean the subsidiaries can do as they like, on the contrary - they just have to take the whole risk. I guess there are minute procedures the employees have to conform to - if they had the time to do it. Question is how much control there is from the main ups company and how much interest they put into customer complaints.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Mr ep said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have heard, UPS works as a franchise, so your local area may be very different from other local areas.
> ...



The way I understand it, there is UPS the main carrier company and then there are franchise storefronts that are simply "Pack & Mail" retail stores that use the UPS logo to lend legitimacy. Otherwise, there is no connection other than the logo. When you go to a UPS warehouse location to pick up a package, that's UPS. When you go to a storefront in a shopping area, that is a mom & pop "pack & mail" store that upcharges everything and also sometimes offers mail boxes as well. Otherwise, UPS has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 30, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Otherwise, UPS has nothing to do with them.



Thanks for explaining, in that case it's nothing like the classic franchise of the type "McDonald's, Burger Kind, ..." that keeps spreading like a virus in inner cities and malls.


----------

